# My Health Declarations



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

I am about to file my EOI and will be claiming 65 points for Analyst Programmer (261311).

My current employer needs me to travel to Europe on an assignment for 6-8 weeks. I could receive my Visa invite by that time and was thinking if its better to use My Health Declarations to carry out a Health Checkup in advance.

Could someone advice if it makes sense to carry out a Health Checkup in advance?

Regards


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi thinkpanther, 

the important thing is that you respond to the invite and lodge an application before it expires. As long as you have internet access during your business trip, that should not be much of a problem. After the application you'll still have to wait another 2-3 months to get a case officer (CO). That gives you ample time to return from overseas and get the medicals done the normal way via the forms on the eVisa portal or via eHealth/eMedical. 

If you really want to do it before your business trip (and the invitation), follow the information on the My Health Declarations homepage.


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks espresso for your help on this!


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

One more quick question if I may -

My application will include both my wife and myself. If we follow the normal process, can we both carry out our medical tests in different centers, cities, countries?

The thing is that I keep travelling (thats part of my job) and I will never know where I will be when I get a call for Medical Checkup.


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

I had a query -

I had filled up 'My Health Declarations' to carry out a pre visa application health checkup but have not taken up the health check yet.

I expect to file the visa application soon. Is it mandatory for me to carry out the health checkup using my HAP ID or can I use the reference letter generated from the Visa Application for the same...

Regards


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi

I am in process of applying for 190 visa. I have approval from Victoria and EOI.

I wanted to do medical before lodging the visa application to have all docs ready upfront. 

I have created an account on immi.gov.au website and imported "My health Declarations" Form. 

What should I do to arrange the medical examination ?

Please help here.


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in process of applying for 190 visa. I have approval from Victoria and EOI.
> 
> ...


You need to click Organize Medical Examination link. It will give you the referral letters which will have your details including HAP ID. You need to call up the medical center nearest to you and arrange a medical test. they will tell you what all docs to carry.

In my view, you should only require your Referral letter with 2 photos and probably also the form 26.


----------



## Kencho Wangdi (Nov 3, 2015)

My wife had mistakenly mentioned visa subclass 820- nomination of partners to come to Australia. She should have mentioned visa subclass 572-VET category on which visa I am currently in Australia in pursuit of my studies. I would like to invite my wife as the student dependent nomination.

The issue here is she had already created Immi account an degenerated HAP ID for eMedical assessment with visa subclass 820 which is applicable only for Australian citizen, PR of Australia or the citizens of New Zealand. Therefore, my wife would like to reapply for the new but correct HAP ID with correct visa subclass that is 572-Dependent family member of student. Online is not acceptable as she tried many times to cancel and apply for new HAP ID.

Please do suggest how to cancel the previously generated and obtain new HAP ID online.

Thank you for your clarification in advance.

Kelly
Australia


----------



## hassanrb02 (Jan 2, 2017)

Kencho Wangdi said:


> My wife had mistakenly mentioned visa subclass 820- nomination of partners to come to Australia. She should have mentioned visa subclass 572-VET category on which visa I am currently in Australia in pursuit of my studies. I would like to invite my wife as the student dependent nomination.
> 
> The issue here is she had already created Immi account a degenerated HAP ID for eMedical assessment with visa subclass 820 which is applicable only for the Australian citizen, PR of Australia or the citizens of New Zealand. Therefore, my wife would like to reapply for the new but correct HAP ID with correct visa subclass that is the 572-Dependent family member of the student. Online is not acceptable as she tried many times to cancel and apply for new HAP ID.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

I am also having the same situation. How did you get out of this situation? 

OR

Anyone else can guide me in the above situation.

Thanks
Syed


----------



## shrish (Jun 13, 2017)

hi my husband is in subclass 574 ,myself and my son wants to apply for visa .healthdeclaration form doesnt have this subclass ,i am totally confused pls help me out


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

shrish said:


> hi my husband is in subclass 574 ,myself and my son wants to apply for visa .healthdeclaration form doesnt have this subclass ,i am totally confused pls help me out



This subclass removed in 2016 ,I guess


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

not clear with the question


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thinkpanther said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am about to file my EOI and will be claiming 65 points for Analyst Programmer (261311).
> 
> ...


The probability of you getting an invite before Sep/ Oct are extremely low

You cAn easily come back from your assignment and get the medical done at ease

In the eventuality that you do get your invite earlier you can get the same done in whichever country you are. It need not be done in India only

If the IED date is not important fir you, and are ready to enter Australia even at a shorter notice, then there is no harm in getting the medical done right away and Getting the issue out of the way

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Anamica23 said:


> not clear with the question


subclass 574 is not showing up in HD forms?
how to undergo medicals as dependents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JP Mosa said:


> subclass 574 is not showing up in HD forms?
> how to undergo medicals as dependents?


Visa 574 has been scrapped long time ago

So the primary question is how will you apply for the dependent visa.

The question of medicals tests comes after that

Have you been able to find a link In immi account where you can add the dependent or any form you can fill and submit ?

Cheers


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Visa 574 has been scrapped long time ago
> 
> So the primary question is how will you apply for the dependent visa.
> 
> ...



Its not about finding link in IMIMI account, what OP wants to know is they are through it either via IMMI or hard app, but the question posed by OP is what to put in HD form when it was removed long time ago .


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi everyone.
I've got a question regarding My health declarations... i want to add my partner in my application, I have done my medical examinations already but when i submitted the application I mistakenly ticked No for the question : "Are there any accompanying members of the family unit included in this application?"

What am I supposed to do now? can my partner create her personal immiaccount and submit her health declarations application in order to obtain HAP number or i have to do it from my immiaccount?

thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I've got a question regarding My health declarations... i want to add my partner in my application, I have done my medical examinations already but when i submitted the application I mistakenly ticked No for the question : "Are there any accompanying members of the family unit included in this application?"
> 
> What am I supposed to do now? can my partner create her personal immiaccount and submit her health declarations application in order to obtain HAP number or i have to do it from my immiaccount?
> ...


Did you mean mistake in the EOI?

Try adding her via your immi account and see what happens


----------



## dvulpio1 (Jul 2, 2017)

I tried but it's impossible to submit my health declarations application... as soon as i click the button "submit application", a message pops up and says : this service is temporarily unavailable. An error occurred."

So i don't know whether it is due to my mistake or it's just a technical issue. I tried several times, I cannot get an HAP ID for my partner. Calling the department is just useless, they never reply.

Any advice is welcome please

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

dvulpio1 said:


> I tried but it's impossible to submit my health declarations application... as soon as i click the button "submit application", a message pops up and says : this service is temporarily unavailable. An error occurred."
> 
> So i don't know whether it is due to my mistake or it's just a technical issue. I tried several times, I cannot get an HAP ID for my partner. Calling the department is just useless, they never reply.
> 
> ...


I am sure you don't have any intention to bring their service down. Appears to be a technical glitch on the website. Please retry later.


----------



## Abhiz (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone.....

2 months After singing Health Undertaking form for my son, I got a reply from CO asking to do Health checkup again for my son because the validity of 6 months is over it seems. As per the instructions, we took an appointment with the panel of doctors in the nominated hospital. But they instructed me that they cannot conduct the test, as the medicals for the said HAP ID is already completed and they do not have any provision for uploading the new medical reports, until the current HAP ID is opened for redoing the tests or a new HAP ID is created. I have checked the online IMMI portal but found that there is no option to generate a new HAP ID. Could anyone advise me how to proceed further from here. I am Really worried now because My health checkup & PCC will also get expired soon. 

Help me please ………………………………..


----------

